# American Idol make-up



## Isabel (May 24, 2005)

Has anyone else (who watches American Idol) noticed how good their make up always is? They have some amazing make up artists on that show.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 24, 2005)

yea i noticed that too!..it like never sweats off either! lol


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering what they used.


----------



## user2 (May 25, 2005)

Yeah I noticed that on Christina Aguilera's world tour...she did an amazing hot and sweaty 2 hour show and she never lost one tiny part of her make up


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 25, 2005)

I was dying to know what was used on Carrie's eyes last night!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabel* 
_Has anyone else (who watches American Idol) noticed how good their make up always is? They have some amazing make up artists on that show._

 
Really?!?

That's funny....my MA friend & I usually make fun of their makeup. They make the girls look matronly sometimes and get carried away with the white frosty highlighter.

Carrie's shimmery eyes did look cool last night, though. I think that was the 1st time I've liked her makeup on the show.


----------



## Shawna (May 25, 2005)

I really liked the way they did Vonzell's makeup.  They always used bright colours on her, and I swear I spotted some d'bohemia stuff on her a few weeks back.  I would love to know what brands they use.  Carrie always looks matronly, but I loved her eyes last night.  I love sparkles.


----------



## Isabel (May 25, 2005)

It probably stays on so well (refering to the X-tina concert and AI) because they re-apply it everytime their backstage.


----------



## chocula (May 29, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that Alexis Vogel was the head MA on "Idol"?

I love their makeup too!


----------



## kokometro (Mar 4, 2008)

AI is back on and I'm convinced that I'm seeing Mac on them again this season.  I googled  and found out about the Artist but can't find any info on the products used.
Wish they'd do FOTD for the episodes. Especially when they hit the top 12!

Does anyone have any inside info about what's going on backstage?

Please don't tell me Maybelline.. they are a sponsor on AI's site but I'll be crushed if they are the only cosmetics being used. lol

Spill... Spill...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 4, 2008)

This is an old thread, but IMO their makeup looks really terrible in high definition, which is bad on the production and artists, because a high def has become a huge industry for home entertainment, and there are several makeup brands who have makeup that is hi-def ready.

Then I watched it at home on my non hi-def tv and i still thought it looked just okay.

Sidebar, I think HDTV is gonna ruin everything for me lol i find myself picking out little flaws in hair and makeup that i normally wouldnt find on a regular tv set lol


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 5, 2008)

The makeup artist is Mezghan and she uses a lot of MAC and some of her own product.  She does an interview on the American Idol website.

American Idol - Videos - James' Makeover Part 4


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

I really liked Fantasia's MU the one season I watched. I think that made me want to wear MU.


----------



## Willa (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_This is an old thread, but IMO their makeup looks really terrible in high definition, which is bad on the production and artists, because a high def has become a huge industry for home entertainment, and there are several makeup brands who have makeup that is hi-def ready.

Then I watched it at home on my non hi-def tv and i still thought it looked just okay.

Sidebar, I think HDTV is gonna ruin everything for me lol i find myself picking out little flaws in hair and makeup that i normally wouldnt find on a regular tv set lol_

 
This may sound weird for asking, but since I don't watch HDTV, what is the difference between both (I'm talking here about the makeup difference)?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2008)

HD is High Definition television. It's described as a digital television broadcasting with greater resolution than regular TV. It basically shows a true-to-life picture. 

Yeah, it can pretty much ruin anybody's makeup that's not HD friendly. If you think that's bad, try watching _Star Wars_ in HD. Tragic.


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a giganto HD tv and often find myself admiring the eyeshadow technique used on the girls in the competition.  I'm always looking for ideas of things to try!  Sadly, because I have weird eyes, I can't do a lot of the things they can.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jujubegirl* 

 
_*I have a giganto HD tv and often find myself admiring the eyeshadow technique used on the girls in the competition.*  I'm always looking for ideas of things to try!  Sadly, because I have weird eyes, I can't do a lot of the things they can._

 
Same here. We have a giant HD and I luuuuuuuuuuve to check out the chicks' makeup.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 5, 2008)

I've started to look at people's makeup on TV more then themselves!  And while I was watching it, I noticed that some of the girls' makeup was beyond stellar!  One had this killer shimmery bronze shadow on her outer-V and I am dying to know what it was!  I wish I could remember the girl and date!!


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 5, 2008)

thats so weird I was just looking at the make up on american idol because it looks like in the beginning of the season (when there are 12 girls) they do the same eye make up on everyone(looks a little diy)...(sunrise)color on lid, best friend color in crease and some shimmery highlight...

then when there are less contestants to have to apply the make up to, there make up gets a lot better.


----------

